# Mikrofon plötzlich sehr leise



## Pulle1887 (17. Juli 2018)

*Mikrofon plötzlich sehr leise*

Hallo liebe Community,

Seit längerer Zeit habe ich das Problem, dass ich mich im Teamspeak wohl sehr leise anhöre und alle meine Mitspieler mich bereits auf +15 DB stellen mussten. Ich selbst habe mich +10 DB hochgepgelt. Mehr musste ich damals auf keinen Fall und ansonsten hört es sich auch schrecklich an.
 Ich besitze das Hyper X Cloud 1 und verwende dazu das MSI Board mit seinen Sound Treibern. Zunächst dachte ich, dass ein Defekt des Headsets vorliegt, aber nach Ausstausch des Kabels , Mikrofon am Headset etc. war ich noch immer so leise. Mittlerweile bin ich echt am verzweifeln. Alle Treiber sind auf den neusten Stand und auch auf Aufnahmen von Geforce Experience höre ich mich nach meinem Geschmack eigentlich sehr laut und klar verständlich an. 

Hat irgendjemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Am Anfang als der PC gerade neu war, lief noch alles wunderbar. Falls ihr noch mehr Infos braucht, meldet euch gerne!

mfg
Paul


----------



## Lok92 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mikrofon plötzlich sehr leise*

Schon mal Teamspeak deinstalliert und neuinstalliert? Das gleiche mit den Sound Treibern.


----------



## JackA (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mikrofon plötzlich sehr leise*

Standard-Onboard-Probleme. Das Thema gibt es tausenfach in den Foren, einfach mal danach suchen.
Abhilfe schafft eine kleine USB-Soundkarte, da die mit 4-4,5V laufen und Onboard meistens nur 3V bereitstellt.


----------



## Pulle1887 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mikrofon plötzlich sehr leise*

Alles klar, probier ich mal aus. Es hatte damals halt nur problemlos funktioniert und aufeinmal nicht, das hat mich gewundert. Danke für den Tipp! Hast du eine Empfehlung bei den USB- Karten?


----------



## JackA (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mikrofon plötzlich sehr leise*

Es gab auch diverse Windows-Updates, die sehr deutlich am Mikrofonpegel gespielt haben, d.h. man braucht heute mehr Pegel für die gleiche Aufnahmelautstärke als früher.

Explizit eine empfehlen kann ich nicht, da es die, die ich verwende nicht mehr gibt.
Ich würde es einfach mit dem Bestseller versuchen. Sabrent USB Externe Soundkarte fuer Windows und: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------

